# Beaded edge on small table



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

I'm contemplating routing a multi beaded edge on a small round side table top using a bit similar to this;

Multi-Bead/Reed Bit

Is this something I can accomplish hand held or would the table be necessary? If using the table, do I just apply pressure on the bearing to get an even edge cut?

Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Hilton

You can use the hand router but you will need to use the edge guide with your router..or stick on some stock (with tape) to make it thicker than remove the extra stock after you put the beads in place, I will say it's best to use the router table when using this bit because you can use the fence to line up the bit just right.

I will say I made a jig for just that type of job, it will go around the edge of a table easy..and keep the bit sq.to the top 
Router Forums

On the jig below just use two of the bearings on the jig,bolt the jig to your router base adjust the bearing so the bit just cuts the bead on the edge, because the bearings will run on the edge of the table you will get a nice clean cut with or without the bearing on the bit..it works like the fence on the router table but for a curve edge, the 3rd. bearing is used for mirror frames or to put in flutes in door frames , etc. they keep the router running true to the stock..without your help, you just need to push it down the board.. 

Just a note ,,,,the jig can be used to put in mortise slots very easy and dead on every time, it's s simple geometry thing,,one jig for many jobs 

=========



cagenuts said:


> I'm contemplating routing a multi beaded edge on a small round side table top using a bit similar to this;
> 
> Multi-Bead/Reed Bit
> 
> ...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

cagenuts said:


> I'm contemplating routing a multi beaded edge on a small round side table top using a bit similar to this;
> 
> Multi-Bead/Reed Bit
> 
> ...


Hi Hilton - I use that bit a lot for picture frames so it has always been fence guided for me. Like Bj pointed out, you will need some type of surface, template if you will, for the bearing to guide on if using hand held. Alternatively, on a small, round table, you may be able to tether the router to the center and use that to control the router. Circle jig if you will.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Thanks John and Bob. I will look at the template/jig option.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Hilton
> 
> On the jig below just use two of the bearings on the jig,bolt the jig to your router base adjust the bearing so the bit just cuts the bead on the edge, because the bearings will run on the edge of the table you will get a nice clean cut with or without the bearing on the bit..it works like the fence on the router table but for a curve edge, the 3rd. bearing is used for mirror frames or to put in flutes in door frames , etc. they keep the router running true to the stock..without your help, you just need to push it down the board..
> 
> ...


Hi Bj - Been looking at that jig. What is the jig diameter and bearing diameters you used? Just guessing, I'm thinking the jig is 10-12" and the bearings an inch or so?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

The bearing are the standard on many router bit ( 5/16" (8mm) ID x 3/4" OD) in that way a 1/4" tee nut can be used without the sharp pongs, the jig diam is 8" in diam. but it can be bigger in diam..with two more slots.. the slots should be set up with the holes to mount it on your router in place...I did put in the hole in the center of the jig for the 1" guide for so it can be used as a floating type jig also,the brass guide can be used to hold the bearing up to the edge of the stock..for the " S " type router jobs..along with the 3rd.bearing in place, also works great for a flute jig...plus it can be use to put in mortise slots also great for a strait edge guide fixture with or without the bearing on the bits (plunge bits).. 


Note*** I know you have a great Jasper cir.jig but the little jig can be used for a great cir.jig just by adding a pivot fixture pin, again with a tee nut ,used in one of the slots, one jig for many jobs. 

======



jschaben said:


> Hi Bj - Been looking at that jig. What is the jig diameter and bearing diameters you used? Just guessing, I'm thinking the jig is 10-12" and the bearings an inch or so?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice timing ! I picked up three bearings to make one of these last week.I'd been guessing at the diameter.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi John
> 
> Note*** I know you have a great Jasper cir.jig but the little jig can be used for a great cir.jig just by adding a pivot fixture pin, again with a tee nut ,used in one of the slots, one jig for many jobs.
> 
> ======


Jasper is a great little jig, at what it was designed to do. Yours has a lot more flexibility.


----------

